# Spiders and snakes during the barn cleaning



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Cleaned up an old metal barn I picked up to store more equipment this winter...nice shape for an enclosed shelter but it was full of lots of old boards, metal, barrels, and assorted stuff. Got to cleaning this weekend and seen ...no kidding...23 assorted snakes...more spiders than I could count...some were huge and few of those nasty Brown Recluse spiders and a couple dozen field mice...and one one raccoon. Looks like I will have to do some things to trim down the population before I park the equipment inside. Good thing I clean everything up and powerwash it for the winter. I do hate spiders and snakes...especially snakes. Everytime I moved an old tire, board and peice of tin there was one there to greet me. Any good suggestion you guys my have to add to the usual for rodent control?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Spray with Cypermethrin (Demon WP or Cyper WP). That will get rid of the spiders. It lasts about 3 months. If you get rid of the hiding/nesting places the mice will leave on their own and the snakes will go elsewhere for their meals.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

For the spiders and a lot of other unwanted insects we use Tempo. It is a very safe, highly concentrated insecticide that can be used in your house, outside or where ever. I use about 6 ml to a 3 gal sprayer. Without rain will last about 30 days outside and longer inside. In SW Iowa we don't have a poisonous snake situation but do have a lot of garter and Bull snakes. The garter snakes we don't worry about as they usually are not a problem. We really like to see the Bull Snakes around as they keep the mice problem down. Have several under an old hog house we used for small animal barn along with their feed and hay storage. Along with a couple cats we do not have any mice in that building. Once you get your building cleaned out you probably won't see any more snakes as they will go underground as long as you keep the board piles, etc. above the floor.


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

taurus judge 410 with bb shot for large snakes 4-9 shot for smaller snakes mossberg makes a pump action 410


----------

